# Healthy Adult Tagged Pigeon Found



## KristieRoberts (Apr 29, 2020)

I have absolutely fallen in love with this beautiful, solid white pigeon! I’m not accustomed to handling birds, and I doubt I’d ever be able to catch him (assuming “him”), but I’d like to keep him around and safe. He joins the other smaller, wild pigeons in eating the black oil sunflower seeds below my feeder, and I put out a bowl of fresh water every morning. He flies around the neighborhood with the other birds, and they all spend time on the rooftops or in the yard. I’ve read that he may not be able to survive out of an aviary, but it’s been over a month now and he seems to be doing well. If I build an aviary, how could I lure him into it, or do I even need one? Suggestions please! Thanks!


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

Google .....Box Trap Stick Illustrations


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If there's no predators around like a hawk that can catch him, then he will be ok. He is also getting fed by you, so that helps a lot. You can try and use a large fishnet to catch him. He must be tamer than the rest. So put down food and when he comes to eat, slowly lower the net over him so that if he flies upward he will end up in the net.


----------



## KristieRoberts (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions! I think he must be an escapee from a “dove release” sort of thing- like they do at weddings? He just appeared one day in the back yard under the bird feeder.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He is just gorgeous. I hope you can catch him.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, i think if were to put a cage outside where he eats and drinks that he will walk right into the cage you can use one of those small dog cages this bird is not a feral pigeon so he has been handled be for and probably has been in a cage be for just put some food and water in the cage and just watch what he does. btw she looks like a hen


----------

